# My planted tropical community



## Monk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

After my past with goldfish and cichlids, it is my first time experimenting with community tropical fish.

*Tank:* Fluval 26 bowfront (26 gallons tall)
*filter:* fluval C3 HOB
*substrate:* natural gravel

*fish (as of now)*
6 zebra danios
6 neon tetras
1 pleco
1 double tail male betta​









Fish will be added and/ or removed depending on the needs of the tank. The only warning I had from people until now was the cohabitation of the danios with the betta but nothing has happened yet so we are ok for now.

I will appreciate your comments and suggestions. I am still searching for extra and interesting additions to my tank!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

How is the betta with the other fish now?


----------



## Monk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

NGosal said:


> How is the betta with the other fish now?


wow that is a year old!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Monk21 said:


> wow that is a year old![/Q
> Just curious! !!!


----------

